# Question for anyone with both an Nvidia Shield and Stream 4K



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

I went to push an app from the Play Store website to my Shield recently and noticed it was absent from my list of devices (this is specific to Play Store, all show fine in my Google account itself). I also noticed I only had a single Stream 4K listed despite owning 3 of them. I searched for a fix which involved clearing Play Store cache/data on the device itself, downloading an app and voila it shows back up in the device list. After doing the fix my Shield showed up along with the single Stream 4K so I went and did the same for the other two Stream devices and now the Shield is gone again.

So I'm wondering could anyone else see if this is happening to them?
I tried a chat with Google but as per usual with mega corporation support the person had no idea what I was talking about when I said pushing the app from the Play Store website, they promptly told me I can't install Android apps on a Windows PC. Never minding the words "Nvidia Shield" in my question...


----------



## usamac (Jun 4, 2020)

I don't have a shield, but I can tell you that you can install any android app you want on either device without any confliction to TOS. You just can't get some from the Playstore. Google sideloading apps if you're unaware. Some apps may not work at all and some will need a mouse cursor to work. Hope this helps 

S10 - Tapatalk


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

You can check to see if it's available on F-Droid, or just download the apk from a relatively trustworthy site (namely apkmirror or apkpure) and sideload it.

The latter is how I installed Amazon Prime Video on my original (not S) Mi Box, since it's the only way.


----------

